# Tyco superbird neon blaster???



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone know or seen one before? it's been on my wanted list for a long time. I was wondering if it does exist? 

Look it up on page 59 (dan esposito's second edition book) - bottom right corner - you will see neon green superbird. 

Let me know. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I remember seeing one but it just was not my bag baby!

Old Blue


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I saw the actual "model" for lack of a better term at the Parsippany, NJ show 4 years ago. Glen (last name escapes me) from Long Island had just bought out a massive Tyco collection of rare cars and this was one of them that was for sale.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think I had one of these.....









It was rare?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not a Tyco guy at all, but that #71 is awesome in my book. There better not be any others like that or I'll have to start going to slot addicts anonymous meetings...again.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I got mine off that on-line auction site. It was described as a prototype.:



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> I got mine off that on-line auction site. It was described as a prototype.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow didnt know they had orange one too. dang. i ll have to keep eye on both. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

When Dan Esposito used to come to the shows he would have all kinds of Neon Blasters, most of which I'm assuming never made it to production. I have a number of tractor rigs in various colors as well as some other cars. He had a lot more, but there was only so much money in the wallet.

And Rick, I believe Glenn's last name is Schaeffer (may be misspelled). His eBay ID, if he still sells, is Slotbike.

JOe


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

WesJY said:


> wow didnt know they had orange one too. dang. i ll have to keep eye on both.
> 
> thanks
> Wes


You're also looking for yellow. I just bought one off a big collector who is liquidating his collection. The cool part is it came with translucent yellow wheels, too.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

jeffaary said:


> You're also looking for yellow. I just bought one off a big collector who is liquidating his collection. The cool part is it came with translucent yellow wheels, too.


Pics please!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

